# Do you guys use Sunblock for the face?



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm an NC 43.  I'm having trouble finding a sunblock for the face that doesn't leave that weird white/gray cast.  

I do use a tinted moisturizer but I don't think it really does anything.

Any ideas?


----------



## MkupTart (Jul 10, 2007)

I am a NC45/C7 and I use Banana Boat Dri-Blok Sport SPF 30. It goes on a little white but dries completely clear and leave my skin matte and glowing. I haven't had any breakouts with it, and on occasion I have used it on my body but I found it was a little too dry.

My skin looks so good with it on that lately in the humid weather I have just been wearing eye makeup and blush and a little loose powder. I don't even need to touch up during the day.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 10, 2007)

I was told by a Somme Institute representative that you should only use a small amount of sunscreen on your face, just a dab on the cheeks, forehead and chin to eliminate the cast. When you use much more, your skin does not absorb it and the cast is prominent.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jul 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MkupTart* 

 
_I am a NC45/C7 and I use Banana Boat Dri-Blok Sport SPF 30._

 
I use the exact same thing.....only not everyday. When I know I'm going to be in the sun, the beach, or by the pool, I use it. But living in Florida means you should probaly ALWAYS wear sunscreen. 
Opps.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 10, 2007)

^Yeah, it should actually be used everyday, even on cloudy days. And, don't forget your hands and neck!


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 10, 2007)

i like Dermalogica Defense Booster SPF 30 - mix it with the active moist (but i ran out of my moisturizer and can't afford it right now)

i find that the sunscreens i used for the beach (like coppertone, bananaboat, etc) is harder to blend.  i use to think it was the titanium dioxide and zinc (the active spf ingredients) but i think it has to do with the waterproof ones. 

hth!

btw, i'm asian, C4....so i'm more of a medium color.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 10, 2007)

I use a moisturizer that has SPF.  No problems really, except that although it's oil free it makes me oily.  I am going to have to switch to something else.


----------



## faifai (Jul 10, 2007)

I use Neutrogena Dry Touch SPF 55. It's the only one of the Dry Touch series that is truly photostable and leaves me non-shiny, just a bit of a glow. If you use too much you will get a whitish cast from it, so be wary (especially around the nose).


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_I use Neutrogena Dry Touch SPF 55. It's the only one of the Dry Touch series that is truly photostable and leaves me non-shiny, just a bit of a glow. If you use too much you will get a whitish cast from it, so be wary (especially around the nose)._

 
That is the last one I tried and it left a cast.  I just bought the Neutrogena Dry Touch SPF 70 because on the back it mentioned using it on the face whereas the 55 one did not anything about using it on the face.  Also, I got a burning sensation from the 55.  I will use the 70 tomorrow and report back.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *?MiCHiE?* 

 
_I was told by a Somme Institute representative that you should only use a small amount of sunscreen on your face, just a dab on the cheeks, forehead and chin to eliminate the cast. When you use much more, your skin does not absorb it and the cast is prominent._

 

Thanks for the info.  Will do!


----------



## twobear (Jul 10, 2007)

I wear sunscreen everyday!  I use Aveeno Positively Radiant Daily Moisturizer with SPF 30. I have pretty oily skin but have not had any issues. My derm suggested this as it does not leave the grey/white cast on darker skintones. It also evened out my skin tone and faded some old acne scarring. It's fairly inexpensive but frequently sold out in Target/WalMart.


----------



## Tawanalee (Jul 10, 2007)

I use Hawaiian Tropic Oil Free Faces Sheer Sunscreen SPF 30. It is anti-aging UVB/UVA - Won't clog pores. I've been using it for about 3 weeks with no break outs (Other than that time of the month). It is light & leaves no white cast. I really like it. I'm NC50.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Jul 10, 2007)

I use Ambi SPF facial moisturizer and i LOVE it! It's actually made for us women of color & it helps even out skin tone (it is untinted tho) and never makes me shiny, which is surprising cuz i have OILY skin! Usually i don't buy into all that gimmicky stuff "it truly IS for women of color" but i believe this! and its cheap, like less than $10 i believe. . . i've almost used the whole bottle and will repurchase, something i've NEVER done w/ any of the other moisturizers i've tried!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_I use Neutrogena Dry Touch SPF 55. It's the only one of the Dry Touch series that is truly photostable and leaves me non-shiny, just a bit of a glow. If you use too much you will get a whitish cast from it, so be wary (especially around the nose)._

 
I use the Neutrogena Dry-Touch too.  Right now I am using SPF 30, but once I run out I am going to grab the SPF 55 or 70 (provided I don't get the whitish-blue look with it).  It goes on well, although it gives me more shine that I would like, so I need to invest in a mattifier.  It's a small price to pay for skin protection.


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm currently using Kiehls Ultra Moisturizer SPF 15. I'm not outdoors for extended periods of time all that often so I think it does the job well enough. It does not leave me oily nor does it leave my skin gray and chalky. I find it gives me a dewey glow under my makeup.


----------



## yumemiru (Jul 12, 2007)

i believe i was told that the way sunblock are made, they are suppose to leave the white looking cast? there's no way and no new technology that can take that away. with that said, i think some of the ideas offered by the girls here are great. i usually use a tinted moisturizer along with light powder and it takes the whiteness away. make sure when you buy your makeup the next time, you have the sunblock on so you know the color that you choose for powder and otherwise will cover that? if that make sense?


----------



## frocher (Jul 13, 2007)

.....


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 14, 2007)

everyday! i use biotherm age fitness spf 15 moisturizer daily!  (C6 for ref) it leave ZERO ash/cast on my skin. i LOVE it!

http://www.biotherm-usa.com/_us/_en/...ISTURE_Lotion&


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 14, 2007)

^^ I've read that a daily sunblock should have SPF 30 or more.  I'll double check that on webMD.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_^^ I've read that a daily sunblock should have SPF 30 or more.  I'll double check that on webMD._

 
ETA: I double checked and it is at least SPF 15 or higher, sorry.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jul 14, 2007)

I use AVEENO CONTINUOUS PROTECTION Sunblock Lotion mixed with Cetaphil lotion. Works great.


----------



## madamepink78 (Jul 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twobear* 

 
_I wear sunscreen everyday! I use Aveeno Positively Radiant Daily Moisturizer with SPF 30. I have pretty oily skin but have not had any issues. My derm suggested this as it does not leave the grey/white cast on darker skintones. It also evened out my skin tone and faded some old acne scarring. It's fairly inexpensive but frequently sold out in Target/WalMart._

 
I totally agree with this!!!!!!!!!! I use the Aveeno as well and it is really excellent ...no gray/white cast on my skin and it does not leave my skin so oily like a lot moisturizers do...u can dry your local drugstore ...like walgreens if u can't find it at target/walmart..


----------



## BronzedVampy (Jul 23, 2007)

Yep..I use SPF 30 daily and 45 when doing heavy outdoors.


----------



## IvyTrini (Jul 25, 2007)

I use DDF Moisturizing Photo Age Protection SPF 30.  It's the only one that does not give that ashy tone on my face.  It also contains lots of antioxidants.  It used to be the only sunscreen sold in the US and approved for use in Europe (prior to the introduction of Meroxyl).  Most sunscreens gives me a rash almost immediately.  I wear sunscreen every single day and don't forget to put some on the top of the ears!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 5, 2007)

I use Cosmedicine Medi-Matte oil control lotion with SPF20, it now comes in tints, which are awesome.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 5, 2007)

I like my DiorSkin Icone with SPF 10, and then on top of that, Mark C-Thru-U Beautifying Tint with SPF 15. Im not outside much, but I will be going back to school next Wednesday, so I figure this'll be good enough until I can invest in something decent.

Im gonna look into the Neutrogena Dry Touch, though...so far it sounds rad.


----------



## jenii (Aug 5, 2007)

I use Dermalogica's Solar Defense Booster, because you can just add it to any moisturizer or foundation, and it doesn't add any color or whitish cast.


----------



## Kuuipo (Aug 11, 2007)

http://www.cosmeticsdatabase.com/spe...ns/summary.php


This is the government's sunscreen safety database. Almost all sunscreens degrade in sunlight after 2 hours and if not reapplied, they bring ROS's and free radicals into the skin, doing as much damage as the sun does. Mineral sunscreens are much better-they don't degrade,and neither does Meroxyl. Some sunscreens are carcinogenic,some can cause birth defects,theoretically.


----------



## TenaE (Aug 13, 2007)

I usually only wear it when I know I'm going to be outside for longer than a few hours. I'm very acne prone and just don't like the extra stuff on my face, lol. I've been using oil of olay and a brand from kohl's called good skin which has been working out great.


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Jul 31, 2008)

never worn any ever, even as a kid, my parents were slack with it on me coz i was 'morenita' as they would say ahaha or 'negrita' in the summer haahaha... the only time is when i wear my SFF that has spf 15...im very bad, but tbh.. I can deal with it


----------



## dominichulinda (Jul 31, 2008)

mac prep and prime spf50 only


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 31, 2008)

I've been using this for the past 2.5 wks and I really like it:

Neutrogena Healthy Defense SPF 45 Daily Moisturizer

Also bought Ambi's mosituriser with SPF30 to use back in England.


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 31, 2008)

I normally use Aveeno Positively Radiant SPF 30 moisturizer, but it leaves a shiny film on the face and it comes through my makeup during the day, esp. when walking out into the humid weather right now. It makes me look hella oily, and I'm really not. Totally ruins my day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I recently purchased the Clinique City Block sheer spf 25, but it leaves that white cast. I want to keep trying to work it out though b/c it's a sunblock, not sunscreen, meaning it will not degrade in the sun after 2 hrs...I will try to apply it in sections next time and see how it works...


----------



## AarisZilton (Aug 1, 2008)

I use Ambi moisturizer it has spf30 and it works great for me. I also use spf50 on my body.

AZ


----------



## RaynelleM (Aug 1, 2008)

I use MAC Studio Moisture Fix SPF 15 and Mineralize Satinfinish which has SPF 15 too.

I used to use the Aveeno one too and I did like it but I like the MAC one better bc it's a lighter lotion.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm NC50 and my staple is Olay Complete (combo/oily skin) moisterizer with SPF 15. A light layer over the face gives me the protection I need and doesn't give me that greyish cast. A little goes a long way.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 3, 2008)

I HAVE to, otherwise I'd burn the hell up! I'm dark, but my skin is really sensitive. My moisturizer has SPF (Aveeno Ultra Calming), and sometimes I beef it up with Aveeno Continuous Protection spray.


----------



## captodometer (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I HAVE to, otherwise I'd burn the hell up! I'm dark, but my skin is really sensitive. _

 
Same here. I'm NC50, but have an autoimmune disease.  I will burn without sun protection.  So I always wear foundation with SPF15.  Which is a pain, because then I have to at least do blush to avoid looking eerily monochromatic.

Moisturizer just makes me greasy. And actual sunblock just makes me pasty white or grey.  I've tried most of the products already mentioned in this thread. So any other suggestions, do tell


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 4, 2008)

Okay. A year later, I'm using a new tinted moisturizer = DuWop's Revolotion Face. My shade is Sally [next to last], and it has SPF 15. Its AMAZING. Its got "light reflecting particles," which gives a skin perfecting glow. It absorbs very well, and if your skin isn't too dry [I have combo skin], you can skip your usual moisturizer. Otherwise, you can wear moisturizer underneath this, and it won't be greasy or filmy. Its well worth the money.


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 4, 2008)

This summer I'm using Neutrogena Dry Touch SPF45, and I was surprised it didn't leave the white cast at all.  I want to try Colorscience's Sunforgettable SPF30 mineral sunscreen.  It's $50 for 0.23oz, so a bit on the pricey side...


----------



## pat (Aug 4, 2008)

I use my Neutrogena SPF 15 moisturizer and my MAC prep + prime spf 50 daily.  

I'm not sure if it's enough, but that is what I use. hahah ;/


----------



## mishameesh (Aug 6, 2008)

I use Neutrogena Dry Touch SPF 55.  I have to be careful around the eyes though, if not, it'll burn for a moment.  I tend to have oily skin and this doesn't make me look greasy.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_I use my Neutrogena SPF 15 moisturizer and my MAC prep + prime spf 50 daily.  

I'm not sure if it's enough, but that is what I use. hahah ;/_

 
I need a new primer. Does the Prep and Prime leave a white cast for darker skin?  Wondering if I should get the regular one.


----------



## damsel (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_I need a new primer. Does the Prep and Prime leave a white cast for darker skin?  Wondering if I should get the regular one._

 
i use prep + prime spf 50 [love it] and it does not leave a white cast. it absorbs into the skin and is not greasy at all. i was not expecting that from something with so high a spf.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_i use prep + prime spf 50 [love it] and it does not leave a white cast. it absorbs into the skin and is not greasy at all. i was not expecting that from something with so high a spf._

 
Thank you so much.  I will pick it up this weekend.


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Sep 5, 2008)

I use Roc Minesol Protect (SPF 40). I think this was the first summer that I wore an SPF religiously and I can completely see a difference. I didn't emerge from this summer with reverse-raccoonery (from my shades) or weird sun marks. But enough about that... this sunscreen is BIG because it's dry touch and make-up goes on like a dream afterwards. No white cast, just a beautiful matte, almost powdery finish!! I am terrified that I won't be able to find it next summer :-(


----------



## Sario (Sep 5, 2008)

I use Shiseido spf 55/pa+++ lotion, it's got both physical and chemical sunscreens and it's the most matte formula I've found yet - and I've tried boatloads of them being a super pale gal living in FL! It also doesn't leave that super gross white chalky cast, although it is a little bit sticky for about the first five minutes after you put it on, then it dries down to a cool powdery finish.


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Sep 6, 2008)

I use Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Drytouch Sunblock SPF 30, it works well for me


----------



## kittykit (Sep 15, 2008)

MAC Prep + Prime SPF 50 good! If I'm not wearing makeup, I'll put on Clinique Sun Care SPF 30.


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I normally use Aveeno Positively Radiant SPF 30 moisturizer, but it leaves a shiny film on the face and it comes through my makeup during the day, esp. when walking out into the humid weather right now. It makes me look hella oily, and I'm really not. Totally ruins my day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I recently purchased the Clinique City Block sheer spf 25, but it leaves that white cast. I want to keep trying to work it out though b/c it's a sunblock, not sunscreen, meaning it will not degrade in the sun after 2 hrs...I will try to apply it in sections next time and see how it works..._

 
Updating:

I'm still using the Aveeno moisturizer because I realized that it's leaving my skin in a better state over time (more even skin tone, moisturized). But I am using less that I did before; it's fine though because my powder foundation and concealer both have spf (PX Anywear and MAC Studio Finish).

I like the Clinique one okay but I don't use it often because of the white cast (mineral sunblock). Coppertone for faces (chemical sunscreen) doesn't do this, but I guess it's all about how much protection you want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and earlier someone mentioned an expert telling them to use less sunscreen on the face to prevent the white cast, but doing that just renders less sunburn protection...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I read somewhere that if you do that, you have to double up of the SPF. That's why I use spf 30, so in case I'm applying it improperly, I'll get at least spf 15. But as a darker skinned person who works in an office, I don't need spf 45+ on a daily basis so it's cool.


----------



## .k. (Sep 16, 2008)

i use proactive daily protection spf 30


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 17, 2008)

Aveeno is what I use.  It's great.  I just switched to it this summer from Coppertone.  I'm NW45 and it doesn't go on ashy.  I just rub it in thoroughly before putting my foundation on.


----------



## missfaithy (Mar 1, 2009)

Typically during the winter season -- I simply rely on my daily moisturizer, because it has a minimum of SPF 15...I MAY, however, switch over to a daily moisturizer with at least a SPF 30.

During the summer season -- where I find myself out and about more often. Along with my daily moisturizer, I live & die by Aveeno's Continuous Protection Sunblock Lotion for the Face (SPF 30).

Once you let it dry in -- you hardly feel it on your skin! However, it does have a bit of the "sunscreen" smell. But it's a small price to pay for my skin's overall protection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good LUCK! =)


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 1, 2009)

I use a Neutrogena sunscreen (forgot the name).  I apply it after I apply moisturizer and before I apply a primer so it removes the white cast.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 2, 2009)

*Aveeno Sunblock* Lotion for the Face spf 30


----------



## kariii (Mar 2, 2009)

I use the olay moisturizer before applying foundation everyday.. and it has SPF.. I never leave the house without spf on


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 2, 2009)

I use Neutrogena Dry Touch SPF45 during the summer months and SPF30 in the winter. 

I'm an NW30, I burn during the summer and look like this pink/red faced monster :/ Not an attractive look so I need the sunblock.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 4, 2009)

*FYI: Please monitor your Vitamin D levels!!* Studies have shown that WOC naturally have extremely low levels of vit D (which leads to bone probs such as rickets and osteoporosis) and daily sunscreen keeps that level even lower, so make sure you get vit D from other sources, such as vitamin supplements. Protect your skin but protect your bones too. (You may want to go to the doc to find out what your D levels are and go from there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Make sure your calcium levels are up to snuff as well.

Vitamin D Deficiency: A Hidden Health Epidemic Among African-American Women - Health - redOrbit

Vitamin D Deficiency Called Major Health Risk (washingtonpost.com)


----------



## macgirl3121 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sario* 

 
_I use Shiseido spf 55/pa+++ lotion, it's got both physical and chemical sunscreens and it's the most matte formula I've found yet - and I've tried boatloads of them being a super pale gal living in FL! It also doesn't leave that super gross white chalky cast, although it is a little bit sticky for about the first five minutes after you put it on, then it dries down to a cool powdery finish._

 
I also use the Shiseido and it's my new BFF. Sunscreen is a *must* for me because I am going thru Obagi Nu Derm to correct the dark spots from hyperpigmentation and not wearing sunscreen helped the spots get worse over the years. Somehow I didn't think they were talking to me when folks said wear sunscreen, but now I know better. I have the DDF Photoage but that made my face mad oily by noon. I don't get any shine at all with the Shiseido.


----------



## lilMAClady (Mar 4, 2009)

I stopped wearing sunscreen. I'm not out in the sun enough to merit it. We all need vitamin D and the sun is where you get alot of it from and I refuse to block it. The sun isn't bad! We have depleted the O-zone and thus allowed more of the sun to come down. That is whats bad.


----------



## TheWorldsDresse (Mar 7, 2009)

I wear sunscreen everyday, even for incidental exposure: windows, while driving etc.  As 70-80% (depending on who you read) of wrinkles come from sun damage, I don't risk it.  I only use high PPD sunscreens when I'm out at the beach.  Some that have not broken me out are Cosmedicine (Sephora), Olay Complete (Drugstore) and Clinique Super Defense (the reformulation is awesome).

FYI, most western governments (except the US) note that anything higher than SPF 30 is unstable.  Check for PPD rates, not SPF rates.  Also (and I'll try to find the link), it's suggested that darker skintones should start at lower PPDs to make sure we absorb proper amounts of Vitamin D.

Someone on MUA made an awesome Sunscreen FAQ: http://makeupalley.com/user/notepad/sunscreenFAQ


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 7, 2009)

^^^^^pink monster during the summertime ouch!



I must try this product Shiseido spf 55/pa+++ lotion.


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 7, 2009)

i wear sunblock especially on my face neck and chest


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Mar 8, 2009)

I am an NC 50 and I use Olay of Oily moisturizer with SPF 30 along with a few drops of the Neutrogena Dry touch sunscreen and it never leaves a white sheen on my face.


----------



## user44 (Mar 11, 2009)

Neutrogena Healthy Defense untinted Spf 30!!!!
Goes on light and and excellent under primer and makeup.
Anything higher breaks my sensitive skin out!


----------



## zerin (Mar 13, 2009)

I know most sunblock lotions feel greasy. I normally use a moisturizer that has spf 15 and that sometimes feels so greasy but it works out for the winter. 

Which ones  would you guys recommend that are not greasy and good for under makeup and great for the summer?


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 13, 2009)

well right now i am using neutrogena pureglow illuminating whipped moisturiser spf 20 and i use it with mac prep and prime face protect protection visage spf 50. and both of them together is really light and i have oily skin


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Mar 15, 2009)

I just bought the shiseido sun protection foundation with spf 42 pa+++
I haven't tried it yet but  I have heard good reviews on makeupalley.  I love that it has 420 minutes of spf protection!  I will be using it over my mac prep and prime spf 50 or the shisedio sun screen spf 55 ( have not bought yet) and def looking for a face powder with spf as well. 

I burn sooo easily in the summer. My checks and nose look like tomato and peel so this year im taking extra precaution.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 15, 2009)

Aveeno Continuous Protection Sunblock Spray (SPF 70)  just saw this wow!


----------



## MAHALO (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_Aveeno Continuous Protection Sunblock Spray (SPF 70) just saw this wow!_

 
I'm not sure if AVEENO Spray SPF 70 is highly recommended for the face but I use it anyhow on days that I will be in the sun for long periods. I have uneven pigment on my cheeks which is the result of a couple of bad burns. I don't take chances now. It is a little shiny but my makeup tones the shine down. I'd rather shine than burn again. There is no white residue with this sunscreen. It's a clear liquid.

For days that I won't have prolonged sun exposure, I rely on the SPF 30 in my MURAD moisturizer.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_I stopped wearing sunscreen. I'm not out in the sun enough to merit it. We all need vitamin D and the sun is where you get alot of it from and I refuse to block it. The sun isn't bad! We have depleted the O-zone and thus allowed more of the sun to come down. That is whats bad._

 
but if you're not out in the sun enough how are you getting a sufficient level of vitamin D?

To me it makes more sense to go out and enjoy the sun (obviously not too much) but I won't avoid it.  I'll protect my skin with sunscreen and also take supplements so that I am getting enough vitamin D.  Its not just wearing sunscreen that blocks the vitamin D... wearing clothing blocks it too.

I think the sun fools a lot of people.. you get this great glow in the summer.. your skin looks a bit better and you get darker.. but after time if you don't protect yourself you see the affects and the damage the sun can do to your skin.


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_I know most sunblock lotions feel greasy. I normally use a moisturizer that has spf 15 and that sometimes feels so greasy but it works out for the winter. 

Which ones would you guys recommend that are not greasy and good for under makeup and great for the summer?_

 

have you tried the mac prep+prime with spf 50, thats what i use under my foundation


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 19, 2009)

Bought the Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Cream SPF 55 PA+++


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 21, 2009)

i just got clinique's sunscreen for face spf50.  i like it but the bottle is so damn small. $21


----------



## kinkihair (Mar 22, 2009)

I use a moisterizer with spf and all my foundations have spf as well.


----------



## Sashan (Mar 22, 2009)

I use Murad's Oil-Free Sunblock SPF30. It's excellent! Non greasy and doesn't cause breakouts. I even wear it at night if I'm going out as I love the way it sets my mineral foundation.


----------



## kyoto (Mar 23, 2009)

I use Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch Sunblock SPF70 and Neutrogena Age Shield Face Sunblock SPF90+.  I have to use sunblock/sunscreen daily because I have an illness that requires me to do so.  Both of these work great, and just a little goes a long way underneath my makeup.


----------



## gujifijian (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't use sunblock but I use a moisturizer that has SPF 15 in it and my foundation has SPF 6 in it. So I think I'm covered! maybe!


----------



## chubby5734 (Mar 30, 2009)

I use my Neutrogena moisterizer with SPF religiously


----------



## Beryl (Dec 20, 2013)

No I do not use sunblock. I am one of those few people that gets too little sun.


----------

